
Gitlab Enterprise – New Research on How Developers Work - Callicles
https://page.gitlab.com/2016-Developer-Survey_2016-Developer-Survey.html
======
erichdongubler
Would anybody like to post a separate link to the full report, for those who
don't want to divulge their PII in the form?

